# Slinging the 7 wt



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Finally was able to get out yesterday for more than an hour. I have been using my 3 and 5wt recently but decided with the wind I had better use the 7 wt. Ouch! It was like casting with a tree!  I did finally get my "7 wt rhythm" back though.
The only fly the fish would go after were rabbit strip leaches and they were short striking them. SAW a lot of bass but landed zero.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Fished a local pond yesterday & got 11 bass 1-2 lbs on bunny strips & deer hair bugs. Then got the 3 wt going in the shalows & caught a number of nice 7-8" gills. Released all.....was windy, but the gills were (luckily) in an area fairly well wind protected with the wind at my back.
Mike


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what you mean

so hard to go 3-4 wt too the 7 no matter what. I still fish the 4 weight most of the time though

J


----------

